# WillSCatapults Will not carry on



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

Sadly, WillSCatapults will not be carried fowards. Due to being accused of being a troll. Although I may think of returning after this. Also the account will stay up but I will not post for a while. Thanks WillSCatapults.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

What happen Will?!


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

Well I was accused of being a troll


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Is it so simple to be a troll!? 
My 2 cent... 
Some must better know what a troll is before accuse someone else to be one
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

seriously? b-hurt for realz? :mellow:

im going to be brutaly honest- GROW A PAIR ! ! ! :angry:

how old are you 12 ? (if so, forget growing a pair). :blink:

. . . and now back to our regular internet forum browsing . . . ^_^


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

There's worse things you can be called than a troll. Don't take your slingshot and go home. Be a man! Not a cry baby shit pants.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I will advise without the gonadal and baby references out of respect. I was a bit snubbed by a character here and I made light of it, of which some enjoyed. My wife Susi excused herself form this forum because of a hasty remark from a member however I sat back, chewed a twig and decided to carry on.

Any forum is going to have those who choose to remark in a hasty and disrespectful way with impromptu judements and this forum is no different nor would be any other forum of any sort, either. Take a few weeks ago for instance, I was offering advice on a subject with respect and a desert person upped and said my slingshot design was stupid. Do I care? Of course not. Did I take it personally, nope. Why? It doesn't matter to me what one thinks of my stuff...it's made for me and only me. If I were to sell the design, sure, I'd take it to heart as a design rejection by ONE INDIVIDUAL...nothing more for that's all it was...not a 5000 bomb in my back yard.

You know yourself if you are a said "Troll" or not if you are honest with yourself, right? So what the heck? We ain't perfect...sometimes all of us are "Trolls", sometimes not and judgement is done by someone who knows you less than you know yourself, so would they be thus qualified as experts in judgement? No.

It is what you think of yourself that is important, not what others think for they don't know your real self so are not qualified to chastise, and a computer screen can not assault you. Keep all that embraced and you will realize your emotions are talking here and not your logic. Once you can ice down your emotions and realize that any decision based on emotion likely isn't a good decision at all, you will put the world into better prospective.

If one thinks with honesty if he's insulted or wronged someone, one will make amends, be honest and gain self respect from it as well as gaining self respect amongst his peers. It works like that.

Ice down a little scotch too while you are at it and you and I will toast to strong self assessments..the only ones that count. (Chuck slides a bottle of Glen Fiddich and a clean glass down the bar to Will).

Moderators are supposed to moderate comments which are blatantly derogatory or using unacceptable language or meaning. If they don't moderate insults then the forum's format changes from the intended pleasant family place to a road house of bottle throwing buck toothed uncouth unwashed Neanderthals. It's the choice of the moderators as to what format suits the appearance of this forum best and most accurately.






Without proper moderation....make your own assessments...a fightin' and a gougein' in the mud 'n the blood 'n the beer... (Johnny Cash, "A Boy Named Sue")

Possibly this video should be moderated...it's up to the mods...but note how "Dalton" maintained his cool, unemotional and kicked butt. That's a lesson in life. And I may add with certainty, that's why I am still alive.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 88980


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

For future reference, please post drama threads in General Off Topic.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Chuck, your post is great!

Uplifting and friend-ly - I'd
love to have a glass of Fiddich
with you once. Or twice.. 

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

From Wikipedia ref. from Widget's post above

Internet troll

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Trolling" redirects here. For other uses, see Troll (disambiguation).
"Please do not feed the troll" redirects here. For the Wikipedia advice, see Wikipediaeny recognition.

In Internet slang, a *troll* (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory,[1]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[2] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion,[3] often for their own amusement.

This sense of the word "troll" and its associated verb *trolling* are associated with Internet discourse, but have been used more widely. Media attention in recent years has equated trolling with online harassment. For example, mass media has used _troll_ to describe "a person who defaces Internet tribute sites with the aim of causing grief to families."[4][5] In addition, depictions of trolling have been included in popular fictional works such as the HBO television program _The Newsroom_, in which a main character encounters harassing individuals online and tries to infiltrate their circles by posting negative sexual comments himself.[6][7]

Man! I just got through reading the definition of an internet troll. I swear I think I would just rather be called a good old fashioned $hit $stirrer, (*which I am*) or a good old fashioned A$$hole, (*which I am*)! With those two descriptive terms, there is little room for vagaries, or not understanding what you are being called. Kinda' like there is no "grey" area, and you can quickly determine whether you need to elevate your defensive posture from DefCon 5 (least severe) to DefCon 1 (most severe). So take a deep breath, take your drawers off and put them on the correct way (I know how much they chafe when they are on backwards), and just chill.

Another Public Service Announcement brought to you by,

SSS

Pi$$ing off the whole planet, one person at a time!

:woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot:


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

please be aware that you can PM me and I will tell what happened


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

*PM ANYTIME*


----------



## WillSCatapults (Sep 27, 2015)

WillSCatapults has resumed please read new topic


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

For the record, there is absolutely nothing wrong with being a troll. Many laughs can be had.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you know what a troll even is?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> Do you know what a troll even is?


...something to do with fishing, right? :rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what a troll even is?
> ...


That's right

View attachment 89678


----------

